# GroupTalk.org launching a product preview this Friday evening for helping SA



## diapolis (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello all!

GroupTalk.org is a tool for those with SA to connect and have real conversations that they may be too timid to have in the real world. We're launching a product preview this Friday at 7pm and would love your feedback.

To participate and learn more about it, please see this blog post.

We hope to create a community where SA sufferers can connect and build confidence together.

Thanks! 

_Warning: GroupTalk is a work and progress and if you're especially timid, we don't recommend participating at this early stage. Once we have more security and "troll-protection," we believe it will be safer at that time. 
_


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, 

I am just seeing this post. What were the results and how are you all proceeding forward? Also, how would this site be different from SAS?


----------

